# Politikz's 7ft 210g Planted Discus Tank - [ Updated 1-25-13- Pics Pg. 3]



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

*210g Custom Oceanic - 7x2x2*

40+ gallon wet/dry sump

Lighting is : 2 - 250w Metal halide - 36" off substrate - 7 hrs a day
2 - 175w Metal halide - 25" off substrate - 10 hrs a day

- Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix
- Ancient Alaskan Forest Hummus
- Actino-Iron
- Osmocote plus
- Indonesian Bat Guano
- Capped with Fine Natural Gravel


_PLANT LIST_

Echinodorus Amazonicus
echinodorus tennellus
Hygrophila corymbosa
hygrophila angustifolia
anubias barteri
anubias barteri sp. nana
rotala colorata
bacopa caroliniana
vallisneria sp. Italian
hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
blyxa aubertii
cryptocoryne wendtii sunset
cryptocoryne wendtii green
heudelotii bolbitis
cryptocoryne wendtii bronze
cryptocoryne lutea
cryptocoryne undulata
ludwigia repens
ludwigia repens sp rubin
aponogeton crispus
native moss - unidentified by me currently.
aponogeton ulvaceus 
bacopa australis
pennywort
frogbit
microsorum pteropus sp. narrow
bolboitus heteroclita 



_STOCK LIST_

14 - discus - various sizes, and color styles
12 - asst angels
2 - Aequidens Cerviceps 
2 - pristillas
5 - neon tetras
5- white fin rosies
17 - otos
4 - red eye tetras
1 - metallica halfbeak
7 - corydoras julii
1 - corydora paleatus
2 - albino cories
1 - albino busynose pleco
1 - l018 wild caught gold nugget pleco
1 - L46 zebra pleco
6 clown loaches
5 - bumblebee cats


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Any comments, or questions feel free. 

I will post pics, and progress throughout the weekend.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Made alot of progress this weekend. Sore from it all.
Planning to finish setup tomorrow after finals are done!!


Here's all the oldtanks waiting to sell. 120g, 90g, 65g, 10g.









Fishroom view currently from the doorway.









125g holding everyone heading to the 210g. Can't wait to plant this one too!!









210g- Testing some hardscape while I wait for the guys to help me move her onto the stand.

















75g - highlight growout for the 125g Iwagumi Project - looking small next to the 210g.









HC, HM, Rotala Sp. Mini Butterfly, Riccia Fluitans 









S. Repens & S. Repens sp. Low Grow, L. Repens sp. Rubin









Blyxa Japonica, Glosso, Ranalisma Rostrata, L. Peruensis, H. Pennatifida, C. Balansae, R. Mexican Goias


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

The driftwood layout above is perfect... Literally perfect.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I agree the wood fits very well. Looks like this is going to turn out well my friend. Keep the pics rollin'


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Time to let the dust settle and see how things clear up tomorrow.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

lookin good! quite the fish room you have there


----------



## ghost shrimp (Jun 11, 2012)

So jelous,  What's the plant on the left on the first towel? And does the Osmocote Flower and garden work for you well? I've only herd people using Osmocote plus.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Those two pieces of wood really compliment each other the way you have them laid out.

Looking good! That 210G is huge! I think the discus will like to call this home.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

This is going to be pretty cool. I am anxious to see your iwagumi layout.

Not too sure I'd be in a rush to sell the 120 and the 90; those are nice tank sizes too!


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Picking up and mounting the MH Lighting this week still. 
Dialing in the sump, and hopefully the co2 reactor as well today. 


ghost shrimp said:


> So jelous, What's the plant on the left on the first towel? And does the Osmocote Flower and garden work for you well?
> I've only herd people using Osmocote plus.


First group of plants laid out is a dozen or so Echinodorus Amazonicus. I will slap the full plant list on this post.
I have had great results with the osmocote. One difference I am aware of is the Plus contains trace amounts of copper.
I got this bottle free second hand and hence decided to use it.


tomfromstlouis said:


> This is going to be pretty cool. I am anxious to see your iwagumi layout.
> 
> Not too sure I'd be in a rush to sell the 120 and the 90; those are nice tank sizes too!


I would love to keep all my tanks, but since going back to college full time it is too much to ask of myself.
Also, the funds gained are going to funds more lighting for my 125g. I still have to pickup my 2ft rack.
For anyone who isn't familiar with the concepts. Here is a link regarding humic acid, and humates. One of the benefits of my soil blend. 
http://www.hoodridge.com/media/humates%20and%20humic%20acids.pdf

Plant List - 
Echinodorus Amazonicus
Echinodorus Ozelot
Hygrophila corymbosa
hygrophila angustifolia
hygrophila Odora
hygrophila difformis
hygrophilia pinnatifida
anubias barteri
anubias barteri sp. nana
rotala colorata
rotala bangladesh
rotala wallichii
heteranthera zosterifolia
echinodorus tennellus
vallisneria sp. Italian
glechoma hederacea
hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
cabomba caroliniana
cabomba pulcherrima
lymnophila aromatica
blyxa aubertii
cryptocoryne wendtii sunset
cryptocoryne wendtii green
heudelotii bolbitis
cryptocoryne wendtii bronze
cryptocoryne lutea
cryptocoryne undulata
ludwigia repens
ludwigia repens sp rubin
Pogostemon Stellatus
aponogeton crispus
native moss - unidentified by me currently.


-- TO ADD --
---------------

Glosso
blyxa japonica
Cryptocoryne Balansae
rotala macrandra 
hygrophila kompacta
aponogeton ulvaceus


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Already I am seeing some plantings that are too tightly grouped, 
and a few places where new species could go. I still have to plant
the remaining Ludwigia, Macrandra, and pennatifida along with 
placing some moss on the wood, etc.

Not super sure what to do about the background still.
I do not like the look as is with the white wall. I have some panda film
left from another project, and will try the flat black next.
My other consideration is a colored accent light on the white wall.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Where did you get the ancient forest? What level of humates does it contain?


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

The level of humates is not incredibly high. The technique is more about a slow and steady approach for general root health.
The break down into available nitrates, combined with the chelating properties, etc are all beneficiary together. 
Actino-Iron is a biological fungicide and humic acid / Fe additive. It is more the primary source. I have read a few articles on hummus use. 
One specifically on aquariums which I can not find the link to now of course.

We are lucky enough to have Midwest Hydroponics down the road from my house. They have a website, and ship. 
I am sure they may have products in store that are not on the site.

The similar product I am planning to try out for the 125g tank is Roots Organic Marine Green.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

The school of discus has stopped pertending to be mad about the relocation.
So I had to take a few shots. Hopefully I will be able to pickup my MH lights tomorrow.
Planning to get the hardware and split the co2 tank to both tanks. Since I was not
previously running co2 on the planted discus tanks I am going to slowly increase the levels.
































Figured I would introduce you to the 75g, If you haven't met yet.
48" 6 bulb HOT5 rack 8.5 hours - 18.5" off substrate
Pressurized co2 - bubble disc
Ehiem 2026 canister
familiar soil composition - coco, ancient forest hummus, actino-iron, indonesian guano, dolomite lime
Capped with eco-complete/activ-flora. Osmocote rootabs. E.I. 
Here is a quick look at what the system is capable of, and a look at the grow-out for my iwagumi
attempt as it is tonight afterwords.
My dutch style 75g is the inspiration for the 210g tank and hopefully it will look so good in due time.

























I sure do miss my old camera too..


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Picked up two used Mh lights (175w) not exactly what I had in mind, but for 30 bucks with used bulbs we can adapt. still need more to make the 7ft spread.

A friend took some higher res pics. Here is a teaser.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

Dang. I need to start saving my pennies. Looks great.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks really nice. What temperature are you keeping the discus tank?


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

I keep my tanks at 84-5. Gives me some wiggle room up or down if need be.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice driftwood and discus. I love the colors on the discus that's always to the left in the pictures...simply beautiful. 

I think the tank needs a bit more contrast overall but that will probably come in time as the plants grow out.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

yea the contrast will really make all the difference from a green natural tank, to a real discus scape. I have yet to move the R. Macrandra, and L. Peruensis into the 210g. With these additions, and the L. Repens, L. Repens Rubin growing in some we should be in good shape. The colorata should liven up now in better lighting all so.

Plant shipment didn't show up at my favorite LFS today. Fingers crossed it makes it in the am, nothing worse than a late order of live fish/plants.

Hopefully my Ulvaceus, and a few odd ball crypts are waiting tomorrow after the lunch rush is over. 

I did manage to setup my two 175w metal halides on half the tank. 
Trying the spread to see how it looks.
Most likely I will need the two more lights, hopefully 250w will do it.
Both the 250w and 400w industrial fixtures are all over craigslist, the hard part seems to be getting a response back.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey there TPT friend and local neighbor! You have some awesome tanks. I like the nice vibrant colors, nice work.

I am curious about your dirt methods. Where can I learn more about the method you are using. It seems to be proven to work by looking at your plants.

Also, which local fish store do you go to? I've been going to Aqualand and World of Fish. Just wondering if there is a better lfs around that I don't know about.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

*What is Humus or Humic Acid?*

The term "humus" dates back to the time of the Romans, when it was frequently used to designate the soil as a whole. It was later applied to the organic matter of soils and composts, or to different fractions of this organic matter; as well as, to complexes formed from a variety of natural organic substances. Humus compounds are complex natural organic compounds that are formed in soils from plant residues, by a process of "humification". Humus materials are complex aggregate of brown to dark colored amorphous substances, which have originated during the decomposition of plant and animal residues by microorganisms, under aerobic and anaerobic conditions, in soils, composts, peat bogs, and water basins. Chemically, humus consists of certain constituents of the original plant material resistant to further decomposition; of substances undergoing decomposition; of complexes resulting from decomposition, either by processes of hydrolysis or by oxidation and reduction; and of various compounds synthesized by microorganisms. 
"Humic acid " is the commercial term often used to refer to the combined humic and fulvic acid content found in these naturally occurring deposits. Humic acid is known to be among the most bio-chemically active materials found in soil. 
*Why Use Humic Acid?* 


Today, there is a recognized and increasing use of humic acids for their beneficial impact on the growth and cultivation of crops (vegetable & non-vegetable), citrus, turf, flowers, and particularly in organically-deficient soils. Humic acid is not a fertilizer as it does not directly provide nutrients to plants, but is a compliment to fertilizer. Benefits include: 

Addition of organic matter to organically-deficient soils
Increase root vitality
Improved nutrient uptake
Increased chlorophyll synthesis
Better seed germination
Increased fertilizer retention
Stimulate beneficial microbial activity
Healthier plants and improved yields
*How Does Humic Acid Improve Soil?*

When applied to clay soils, humic acid can help break up compacted soils, allowing for enhanced water penetration and better root zone growth and development. When applied to sandy soils, humic acid adds essential organic material necessary for water retention thus improving root growth and enhancing the sandy soil's ability to retain and not leach out vital plant nutrients. 
*How Does Humic Acid Improve Plant Growth?*

As mentioned above, one way plant growth is improved is through the structural improvement of both clay and sandy soil allowing for better root growth development.
Plant growth is also improved by the ability of the plant to uptake and receive more nutrients. Humic acid is especially beneficial in freeing up nutrients in the soil so that they are made available to the plant as needed. For instance if an aluminum molecule is binded with a phosphorus one, humic acid detaches them making the phosphorus available for the plant. Humic acid is also especially important because of its ability to chelate micronutrients increasing their bio-availability.
*How Does Humic Acid Effect Microbial Activity and What is its Role?*

The activities of beneficial soil microbes are crucial for the sustainability of any soil and plant growth. Humic acid stimulates microbial activity by providing the indigenous microbes with a carbon source for food, thus encouraging their growth and activity. Soil microbes are responsible for solubilizing vital nutrients such as phosphorus that can then be absorbed by the humic acid and in turn made available to the plant. Additionally, microbes are responsible for the continued development of humus in the soil as it continues to break down not fully decomposed organic matter. This in-situ production of humus continues to naturally add to the humic acid base and its benefits. 
*Humic Acid's Role in Fertilization*

Humic acid is technically not a fertilizer, although in some walks people do consider it that. Humic acid is an effective agent to use as a complement to synthetic or organic fertilizers. In many instances, regular humic acid use will reduce the need for fertilization due to the soil's and plant's ability to make better use of it. In some occurrences, fertilization can be eliminated entirely if sufficient organic material is present and the soil can become self sustaining through microbial processes and humus production.

http://www.naturalenviro.com/Article.php?ArticleSKU=humic-acid-role - reference link


----------



## discusplantedtanklover (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice planted tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

on humic acid: you can add it to your tank with one of hydrophytes products. i bought some of them from him along with groSoil (essentially a cake of MTS you can shove in your established substrate) and use them for my crypts.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard back from the dude on the last XMas gift for myself this year. 

Decided to keep my 55g barrels for water storage, and grab a 275g IBC off craigslist.
Modifying the the original design to hybridize the skippy filter design incorportating the 
simplicity of these DIY aquaponics systems as well shouldn't be a challenge.

If you are not familiar with the technique here is a few example pictures and an in depth video link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYFM7J_TpTU


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Discus school is looking good this evening. Got two new albinos for xmas. 
Still playing email tag, etc gathering alittle bit of equipment too.
Now that we are between holidays it should be easier.




































Growth has been good lately with the carpet plants. It has been one
month since i planted the glosso, HC, ronalisma, etc.
Sorry for the bubbly water, I has working on the co2 reactor for the 210g
and the 75g got cranked up alittle extra along the way.


















s. repens sp. low grow








s. repens - tropica


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Is that colored streak in the second picture from the top an effort at photographing a zebra danio?  Even my dad's camera that can take clear midair photos of a kid jumping off a boulder can't get a clear pic of a speeding danio.
Love the tanks! Lol, and I thought my Christmas 65 gallon was big...


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

That is a blurry corydora julii passing by the camera.
Had two email responses on the lights I am trying to buy,
both have had no contact info, and simply ask if I am interested
still. After replying yes I hear nothing for a week, then the same again.
heh. I guess you have to pay for cheap equipment somewhere along the way.


: Added to 210g :

Bacopa Australis
Echinodorus Martii


: Added to 75g :

_Lilaeopsis brasiliensis_


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Still unsure of the final layout for the 210g. hardscape i like, 
the cluster, that would be a dutch section in the center hasnt started
to come around nicely yet. Entertaining the idea of removing most 
of the center mass, and opening up the tank over all. 

I did do a trim on both tanks, and added some pennywort, 
and bacopa australis to the 210g.

Started building the corkboard fern wall that will slide into place
infront of the overflow. I also started some moss growing on the out
flows, and chose to use more needleleaf java, some plain ol java fern,
windelov, bolboitus heteroclita, and possbily a buce or two to round it out.

Selected the driftwood piece that will mount on the overflow as well, hiding
the outflow pipes completely.

75g growout is really moving along. Hopefully by valentines day I can begin a
well planted DSM in my 125g for the iwagumi scape.

Here is a FTS of both, and a video to check out also.

I have had the co2 cranked up lately sorry bout the bubbles...

125g Video

75g Video


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Basking in front of the tanks tonight. 210g is finally really staring to bubble later in the evenings.
I have been slowly increasing the E.I. and co2 to avoid upsetting my discus.

The larger mated pair is already having some trouble adjusting back into the school.
I have no doubt that they will come around nicely with time.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Made the drive upto forest lake pets, had not been yet, and I was very pleased with the facility. Brought home 8 Blue Neons.

Real reason was to pickup the metal halide fixtures from a guy on CL.

60.00 with bulbs. personally I love these industrial fixtures, the ballast is
attached to the fixture and once I run to Menards quick they will be up 
and outta the way.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Put the fern wall into the tank today.

Had to throw up a teaser pic.

My old cell phone doesn't possess the abilities to over come the 250w lights.

So this is the best contrast I could manage. 

Personally I love the MH bulbs. 

The shimmer of sunrays through the water lettuce, and across the swords, etc is unbeatable.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Here is the photo walkthrough for the corkboard fern wall also.

Silicone everything into place, soak over night, and install, pretty straight forward.


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Pic Update - 1-8-13
Fiance was home early enough for better quality pics.
Was not happy with the plant selection as always. 
Still working on the right lineup.


































































































































































--- 75 GALLON GROWOUT --
Sorry, should have cleaned the glass today inside and out...


----------



## Politikz_Amore (Sep 24, 2012)

Decided to take out the co2 on the 210g for now, and dial back the light schedule and dosing.
Removed the high maintenance plants also. Added new fish, many may not stay in this tank. 
Flower pot is for the wild gold nugget, it was his cave in the old tank trying to make his transition easy.
75g is doing ok, tested out some peroxide dosing and broke the cycle in my tank. whoops. so thats why it is cloudy.
Plants are growing good otherwise, picking up the 180g to upgrade this sestup this next weekend, woohoo!!!
Waiting on a shipment of L183s for the 120g fatboy, it is cycled and waiting, adding more wood this next weekend.
Check out the videos it is easier to see everyone than trying to take pics with the android.

210g Video
75g Growout Video


----------

